# Rain chamber - Basic but effective- PICS



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi all

I have got my rain chamber set up and it took little over an hour to get going. here is what i did.........

First i coiled some pipe around the lid and made some holes to make the rain bar, then i got 6 plant pots, half filled them with gravel and placed them on the bottom. Next i cut a sheet of corigated plastic to size, removed a corner and drilled some holes. I then i attached the pump out let to the end of the rain bar and put the pump inlet into the bottom through the cut corner. Finally i filled with water, attached a exo terra vine, got the pump running and took some pics. After 1 days running i found a small leak so siliconed it over. all it needs now is for the filter to mature and a plant to be added. This is totally safe for my frogs, the bottom holds solid and there are no sharp edges left anywere..


----------



## wayne the pain (Dec 28, 2007)

Very nice. I always thought of using a seedling tray from garden center with holes in bottom to use as the sprinkler, with just the pump suppling the water to the tray.Not sure which way i would do it now.


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

frogs are going in tonight


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Wow that's a real nice pump.


----------



## Weenoff (Jun 9, 2008)

Hiya Dave,

Just quick thought but I'm not overly sure you can cover the bottom of the tank with that plastic! The female needs to go into the water to take in enough to spawn her eggs each time.

Also the female searches for a good place to lay her eggs over the water.. I'm sure it needs to be 5 inches deep

I'm not 100% sure but I think the plastic might have adverse effects


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Wow that's a real nice pump.


Yeah works a treat : victory:



Weenoff said:


> Hiya Dave,
> 
> Just quick thought but I'm not overly sure you can cover the bottom of the tank with that plastic! The female needs to go into the water to take in enough to spawn her eggs each time.
> 
> Also the female searches for a good place to lay her eggs over the water.. I'm sure it needs to be 5 inches deep


Hi mate i have realised the need for water to be taken in and have lowerd the plastic, would not let them lose over 5 inches though, theyd drown.

All the other rainchambers i have seen have had this same princible of a clear layer to prevent them getting into deep water.


----------



## Weenoff (Jun 9, 2008)

Mine have been in their chamber for about 4 days, and admittedly I didnt dare 5 inches of water either! They have about 3inches!

Each day my female is getting fatter and fatter, they're in amplexus every night so all I can do is keep my fingers crossed

Here's my female


----------



## AndyJY (Jul 30, 2009)

nice rainchamber i was wondering about these.....i have a fountain in my tank will this work as a rainchamber(if the time comes) this way they wont need removed from habitat i was thinkin just remove some pebbles to make the water a little deeper at the time????good luck btw


----------



## Weenoff (Jun 9, 2008)

AndyJY said:


> nice rainchamber i was wondering about these.....i have a fountain in my tank will this work as a rainchamber(if the time comes) this way they wont need removed from habitat i was thinkin just remove some pebbles to make the water a little deeper at the time????


Errr.. if your fountain is powerful enough to spray the whole tank with a good amount of water it would work but this would only destroy your tank set-up.

Soil would run into your water area, clog your filter, water log plants and you be left with a very smelly vivarium of bog-land.

If you put the fountain in a tank filled with around 3 inches of water it could work, but the fountain would have to be really strong and able to push the water really high

Just came back to edit this because I actually wouldn't do it via a fountain as the force or water would be stressful and if a frog falls in, it may not be able to get back out if a large amount of falling water is coming down on top of it.

A drip system is all-round much safer!


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

any chance of a pic of your rain chamber weenof?


----------



## johnc79 (Feb 29, 2008)

Can you recommend a pump to use? To be honest I don't have a clue what one is powerfull enough to use! :whistling2:


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

well i have a Eheim 2213 and it works a treat.


----------



## Weenoff (Jun 9, 2008)

Yes I'll take one for you, bare with me.

Mine is not as complexed as yours tho. I have like a fluval filter at the bottom in the water pushing up water through a plastic tube which is fastened at the top to the mesh. I then pierced small holes in the pipe and works a treat. I have some slate, bogwood and a large plant in there.

Slate is mainly for if they fall in and bogwood is their feeding area, obviously the plant is for eggs


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb: GENIUS :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:

Marina


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

Weenoff said:


> Yes I'll take one for you, bare with me.
> 
> Mine is not as complexed as yours tho. I have like a fluval filter at the bottom in the water pushing up water through a plastic tube which is fastened at the top to the mesh. I then pierced small holes in the pipe and works a treat. I have some slate, bogwood and a large plant in there.
> 
> Slate is mainly for if they fall in and bogwood is their feeding area, obviously the plant is for eggs


Cool, I need to add a plant in mine and then pray they dont use the glass!


----------



## Weenoff (Jun 9, 2008)

Haha I know.. apparently an old credit card is quite effective at safely removing the eggs from the glass tho

As long as you're careful and don't trap any under it, the cards edges are smoothed enough not to puncture it and strong enough to take its weight once removed. Also because of the cards surface, it slides easily off it again.


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

looks like its barcley card to the rescue then!!:lol2:


----------



## johnc79 (Feb 29, 2008)

knighty said:


> well i have a Eheim 2213 and it works a treat.


Cheers mate, just looking on ebay now. What about the Uv light do you need one for the rainchamber aswell?


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

the best thing to do if they spawn on the glass is to just put a container with water in underneath the eggs and the tapdpoles will just wriggle down the glass into the container when they hatch. ive added a photo of the rainchamber ive used succesfully in the past even with all the plants they still spawned on the glass. i just left these ones in there to grow up naturally.


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

johnc79 said:


> Cheers mate, just looking on ebay now. What about the Uv light do you need one for the rainchamber aswell?


No worries, i have no light in the chamber but do on the main viv and got uvs ready for the tadpole/froglet vivs



richie.b said:


> the best thing to do if they spawn on the glass is to just put a container with water in underneath the eggs and the tapdpoles will just wriggle down the glass into the container when they hatch. ive added a photo of the rainchamber ive used succesfully in the past even with all the plants they still spawned on the glass. i just left these ones in there to grow up naturally.


looking at yours rich after what weenof said do i realy need the false bottom?


----------



## Weenoff (Jun 9, 2008)

That is bloody amazing Rich, Stunning!!

I wish I had the room to grow a rain chamber out like that but my kitchen is full already and I'm now into the living room and bedroom

What is the name of the main plant in there.. the one with all the leaves at the bottom in the water


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

to be honest Dave ive never used false bottoms on any of my rainchambers and have never had a frog drown, i just like things to look natural and with all the leaves and branches coming out of the water i very rarely lose a locust never mind frog:lol2:


Weenof
the large dark green plant is an aquatic plant called anubias batteri grows well as total aquatic or bog plant as in this case


----------



## Weenoff (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks for that, they just from garden centres, that sort of thing?

I feel so sorry for my female, she's so big she looks deformed


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

got my anubius from the local tropical fish shop, small but they soon grow.

that female does look fat weenoff, i think you and knighty should be breeding these red eyes soon all the signs are there.
come on whose going to be first to get them to spawn. :lol2:

in fact with all this talk of breeding red eyes i might have to get some more breeding stock and go for it again :2thumb:


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

richie.b said:


> to be honest Dave ive never used false bottoms on any of my rainchambers and have never had a frog drown, i just like things to look natural and with all the leaves and branches coming out of the water i very rarely lose a locust never mind frog



ok i am going to restructure the bottom of the rainchamber tonight when i add the wood and stuff. do you still feed them as normal whilst in the rainchamber?


----------



## Weenoff (Jun 9, 2008)

I feed them more then normal because I have alot of cricks drown as they're just on floating cork-bark!

If you have an email address or something Dave I can send you an mp3 file of red eyeds calling.. I dont know if it's just been co-incidence but the last 2 days I've played it my female has really fattened up. It's worth a try

And Richie I think you should!! It's great fun!!


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

Weenoff said:


> I feed them more then normal because I have alot of cricks drown as they're just on floating cork-bark!
> 
> If you have an email address or something Dave I can send you an mp3 file of red eyeds calling.. I dont know if it's just been co-incidence but the last 2 days I've played it my female has really fattened up. It's worth a try
> 
> And Richie I think you should!! It's great fun!!



ok mate that would be cool, i have one but its only 3 seconds long.
will pm you my email. i have upped the feeding at the moment to get there energy up, will have to plan hopper escape routes!


----------



## Weenoff (Jun 9, 2008)

Let me know if you got it ok, all working etc cos i can send it again if not


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

Weenoff said:


> Let me know if you got it ok, all working etc cos i can send it again if not


Pmed mate


----------



## Javeo (May 4, 2008)

That looks really good Dave, goodluck with them!
My females are back to normal weight again  without the male. I found it easier to feed blue bottles while in the rain chamber, they dont drown easily and the frogs go mad for them.


----------



## johnc79 (Feb 29, 2008)

Would this work? Lucky Reptile Super Rain - Mist System


----------



## Weenoff (Jun 9, 2008)

That Would Be Absolutely Awesome Mate! Expensive Tho!!

I guess if it works and you get eggs you'll easily make your money back


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

rain chamber looks great.: victory:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

johnc79 said:


> Would this work? Lucky Reptile Super Rain - Mist System


Sounds like a V8.


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

Ok so i have made some changes to the rain chamber. I am just waiting on a plant to arrive. the 2 females and the male is in and spent all list night calling. There was no amplexeus but i am not getting dishartened yet.

Javeo were can i get blue bottles from?

Here are the updated pics....



















This picture shows the depth of the water, excuse the colour the bog wood is leaching...


----------



## Javeo (May 4, 2008)

Looks superb man! hope you have good luck. Just buy some undyed maggots from a angling shop and put them in a warm place. Only do a few at a time and keep the rest in the fridge or you'll have thousands of flies!


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

that looks better Dave how long you leaving the rain on in the night?


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

had the rain on a timer 3.30pm - 4.30pm then 5.45pm - 6.00pm then 7.30pm - 8.30pm then 11.00pm - 12.00am then 1.00am - 1.15am and finally 3.45am - 4.00 am.

it must be a good cycle as it worked, 4 mass clutches this morning, check my new thread.


----------



## wayne the pain (Dec 28, 2007)

Great news, will have to check it out :2thumb:


----------

